
The .NET Core 2 Wave - pedmb
http://developer.telerik.com/topics/net/the-net-core-2-wave/
======
manigandham
.NET Core 2 is great, most of the API is back, project references are
seamless, and VS2017 is fast, lightweight and nice to use (even without
resharper). A lot of 3rd party libraries are waiting on this too so there
should be a lot more momentum this year.

It pretty much resembles the way .NET Framework also changed drastically from
1.0 to 2.0 which finally became the productive and trusted framework of today.

It's also really nice to be able to see all of this happening out in the open
with the actual developers and leaders at Microsoft. They don't always make
the right/best decision but at least they explain what they did and they're
definitely taking feedback. It's very refreshing from the old .NET days where
everything was opaque until the new release notes came out.

~~~
agnsaft
Its really great, but some of the APIs could have been re-designed slightly
when they "rebooted" the framework... e.g. getting rid of factory patterns
when strictly not needed and such for added consistency.

~~~
socrates666
Can I see an example? I get shifty when I see people saying things like
'factory pattern not strictly needed'. For example, there are moments where an
API may need you to construct an object with a certain set of 'default
properties'. I believe that rather than making developers generate
'boilerplate' there should just be some kind of 'boilerplate' factory.

So, these boilerplate factories are not strictly necessary but they make the
API user's code simpler, more comprehensible, isolate responsibilities, etc.

~~~
oceanswave
Read the .net framework standard library annotated reference for some
commentary by the original framework devs to understand what they would have
changed.

------
jsingleton
I wonder if there is some confusion between .NET Standard and .NET Core. As
.NET Standard 2.0 is a thing but I can't find any official reference to .NET
Core 2 yet. Obvious, this will eventually come but it's not on the roadmap yet
as far as I can see.

[https://github.com/aspnet/home/wiki/roadmap](https://github.com/aspnet/home/wiki/roadmap)

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/07/15/net-
core-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/07/15/net-core-
roadmap/)

Disclaimer: I've not been paying as close attention as I did last year when
writing my book on .NET Core ([https://unop.uk/book/](https://unop.uk/book/)).
So I may just have missed something.

Edit:

I've found some more info:
[https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md#ship-d...](https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md#ship-
dates)

    
    
      Milestone 	 	Release Date
      .NET Core 2.0 	Spring 2017
      .NET Standard 2.0 	Spring 2017
    

This is weird as I had previously heard this would be v1.2. Perhaps it is but
it's now a major bump rather than a minor one. Either a breaking change or to
tie in with .NET Standard?

I guess this means it won't stay aligned with the ASP.NET Core versions now?

I spend time writing a helpful comment and the thread gets flagged. :(

~~~
dsp1234
From the roadmap: "Because of this, if you follow our repositories you will
start to see .NET Core 2.0 versioning."[0]

As an aside, I find it helpful to think of .net standard as an interface (API
definition, no code), and .net core as a class (implements interface, provides
implementation, possibly additional methods).

    
    
      public class NetCore2_0 : INetStandard2_0 {}
    
      public class NetCore1_0 : INetStandard1_6 {}
    

[0] -
[https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md](https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md)

------
blauditore
I just looked up what exactly .NET Core is and landed on the installation
guide page[1], which includes installation videos for Windows and Mac OS. It's
quite funny how they, uhm, adapted those to target audiences... :)

[1]: www.microsoft.com/net/core

~~~
wongarsu
You also don't want to miss the Ubuntu video.

~~~
blauditore
Huh, didn't see this. Where can I find it?

~~~
wongarsu
In the Linux tab of the instructions there are tabs for various Linux
distributions (each with slightly different instructions). The instructions
for Ubuntu are the only ones with a video.

~~~
blauditore
Ah thanks, that's hilarious!

------
Yuioup
.NET Core is great technology and really fun to follow but ...

I don't think it's ready for prime time yet. Gonna give it at least another
year.

~~~
vishbar
I really want to use it as I much prefer Linux as a hosting platform over
Windows, but I really enjoy C# and F#. When I last looked, however, the
tooling just wasn't there. I found documentation still referencing the
outdated dnx command as opposed to dotnet, and building something as simple as
a console application required quite a bit of boilerplate project.json. I
haven't looked at it since, but I hope the move back to csproj will simplify
things a bit. I'd really like to see the dev experience ironed out a bit more
as it's quite an exciting project.

------
skc
I just saw the name telerik and didn't bother to even open the link.

I've had nightmares with their stuff. Their standard response to any problems
you might have with their controls is "wait for the next version"

~~~
Avalaxy
> It's hard to imagine ASP.NET development without Telerik controls.

That was pretty funny.

------
alexc05
I'd love to hear the shock announcement that they're in the process of porting
DirectX to CORE ... maybe at some event like BUILD.2017 or something.

It's just the kind of thing that we all* walk around armchair quarterbacking
the fact that Microsoft would never do that in a million years...

Seriously.. how cool would that be?

*of course I mean "all" colloquially - obvioulsy there are some people who don't say that.

~~~
douche
DirectX isn't exactly as much fun as a barrel of monkeys, but it's less
painful and crufted up with less legacy junk than OpenGL. I can see why
approximately no one writes games for Linux and Mac if they aren't already
using a cross-platform engine that's done that heavy lifting already.

------
CiPHPerCoder
Why is this flagged?

